# Kroq gar or oldblood



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

Should I take kroq gar or an oldblood
kroq is pretty expensive but you can put him in 15 cold ones and that's a core choice he also causes double combat res (like kurt helburg) which is amazing against undead or demons but only 3+ armour and 5 attacks
My oldblood has 1+ armour and 6 attacks with blade of realities (killed archaon before) and is a good 200 points cheaper (they both have carnosaurs by the way)
Another type of oldblood has 9 attacks 1+ armour and 2+ ward against flaming attacks he is also on carnosaur


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm also in the same position as you. I feel that Kroq-Gar is awesome but is on his own already more than 25% of your points in a 2000pt army, so I'm pinning the arms on the model, using it as an Oldblood, then if one day I up my points I can use him as Kroq-Gar.

Grish


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

old blood all the way


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

But which build should I take


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not to throw a spanner in the works but if u r playing with the cold blooded ones I dnt see why you arent takin a slann. They are the one big advantage the army has with the right set-up, taking an old blood pretty much removes any chance of a slann in anything but large (2500+) battls. Take the slann every time


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

If I'm playing a combat army I take the oldblood if I play a magic army I take a slann


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Jack96 said:


> If I'm playing a combat army I take the oldblood if I play a magic army I take a slann


Regardless, the Slann is a better choice. Having a Level 4 adds much to your defense against enemy magic (+4 to dispel) and on their own they can be capable of pulling off a pretty good magic phase. Much better deal than a combat character, who might be sniped off by the new BRB spells, or be otherwise useless because Lizardmen don't really need a General's Ld.


----------

